# Tappen rocket!!!!!!!



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

fished tappen tonite till 10pm,man was it enough or what? fishing with my rhino med/light rod,6 lb sufix green, shakespeare 025 reel and BLAST!!!! my lighted bobber took off for columbus!! after fighting this thing for appox 17 to 18 minutes,we landed a 41.5 lb...46.5 in flathead cat.on a cripple creek minnow( thanks Jim) wow thats the biggest cat i ever caught!!!! what a fluke!!! rest of the time small crappies.member Nile was with me and my son.husky jr. Nile will post pics. my size spoils the pic but my sons don t.


----------



## Catfish_John84 (Jun 6, 2006)

nice job Husky wish I could have been there to see it


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome Husky...I guarantee that was a heck of a fight on light tackle!
Somewhere, Jim Corey is smiling!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds awesome. I knew an old timer who was crappie fishing with light tackle and tells a similar story. That must have been a helluva fight.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys,i never realized they fought like that!!! almost 20 minutes, best fight of my life, except for florida fishing.the barb in top of lip .i think if i would of gave him any slack at all,he would of been gone. lewis ,i know jim was there,have his hat in van.


----------



## Nile (Apr 9, 2009)

Good job husky>>>>>


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Must be a Crappie thing , I was fishing Bellville Locks about 4 years ago and hooked into what I thought was a snag till it Started to Swim away ! after about 25 minutes I landed a 56 lb Flattie, Caught with 6 lb line and a White twister tail grub, Man what a fight!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Great Fish Husky !! I drove by you last night right about 10 oclock, i should have stopped and said HELL !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

brian ,put him back in by ten,but if you catch him again...look for big lip marks on his forehead,and i told him to have a great life too!!!!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

man why cant i catch a cat like that out tappan. all i ever catch is dinky channel cats. is that off the handicap dock?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

holy schnikies!!! congrats on the flat


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Husky!!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Husky! You deserve a big one!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats Husky....couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys and yes it was on the handicapp dock,but shouldn t have happened there!!!! and im going to try flathead fishing now,never did before but i got hooked!!!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol i bet you are hooked after catching that beast. went down the river tonight and caught 2 flatheads. that monster coulda ate mine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

oh and another thing i was wondering. howd you land that thing from the handicap dock?


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Haha!!! I told u husk that flathead fishing was the way to go. They are a blast to catch! Yeah it only takes one to get hooked. Awesome fish! They just might be starting there spring feed i hope. Thats when flattie fishing is real good!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

got him in with extended net that i carry at times,exspecialy down there,ya never know when a big saugeye may show up!!yea paris im hooked and need some pointers now. i know plenty of spots jim corey told me about but never went after them.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

great fish husky hooker !

i want to share a story and a pic with you this story was posted on another forum a few months back but i thought you would like it ..this fish was caught in the bay to the left of the pier you caught your fish in between the road bed and pier ..my girlfriend was fishing for saugeyes 6# line and the flathead grabbed her jig ..










it took her a good while to get it in .we were both wadding and she got the fish close enough to me and i grabbed it ..i had a big cooler in the truck and we took the fish down to the Dam bait shop and weighed it ..also Jim snapped a couple pic's and gave us one and put one up in the shop ..it was funny he was telling her to hold the fish up and she was trying her best ..but he was making her hold it up a long time saying i can't get a good pic..after he snapped a few pic's we thanked him and took the fish back and turned it loose on the road bed ...it was a good day and a great memory ...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

great looking fish also. good job!!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

willy,hook up with me sometime during the summer at nite ,ill put you on some spots for nice channels


----------

